# First pigeon kill



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

Took my first feral pigeon today. Headshot from about 10-12 metres. I used a Flippinout Scout with double bands. I used a .357 wad cutter for ammo.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Congrats mate great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

Just can't figure out how to post the pics


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

I use photo bucket and upload them there then link them in the photo option i think its a little icon that looks like a photo click on that then copy paste the url from photo bucket and it should work im sure theres a ezyer way to do it i just dont know it


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Well done buddy...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats. Sounds like you had plenty of power with that set up.


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks, treefork. First shot was a ground shot that missed left. He flew up to a perch and I was able to get him. He dropped like lead. I had previously hunted with the same sling, but only one band of weaker latex (as it came from the company). I hit 3 pigeons with that and they laughed at me. This guy was a city pigeon whose belly was full of corn. So much for them eating garbage. Looking forward to roasting him tomorrow. Cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job! That 3/8 ammo should work very well.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ps249 (Mar 20, 2014)

Good job neighbor!


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats!

Try right clicking the picture and saving it then click choose file and try to bring it up


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot buddy :lol:


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats


----------

